# self-gratification artist films himself verbally abusing cyclists



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-appears-breaking-law-using-phone-wheel.html
Ignore it if it's been posted before.


----------



## Slick (20 Sep 2016)

What a fud.


----------



## steve50 (20 Sep 2016)

Typical non cyclist who thinks he is king of the road.


----------



## ChrisV (20 Sep 2016)

Most of the comments seem to be against cyclists.


----------



## Slick (20 Sep 2016)

ChrisV said:


> Most of the comments seem to be against cyclists.



To be honest, I didn't get that far.


----------



## Gert Lush (20 Sep 2016)

Definitely didn't look like two abreast when he said they were.. Nobber


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Sep 2016)

_"The video was originally posted by Mr Cudd on Facebook on Saturday"_

Is there a legal equivalent of the Darwin award for people who choose to incriminate themselves when nobody in the police or legal system would have been any the wiser?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> _"The video was originally posted by Mr Cudd on Facebook on Saturday"_
> 
> Is there a legal equivalent of the Darwin award for people who choose to incriminate themselves when nobody in the police or legal system would have been any the wiser?



The "Ronnie Pickering" award?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (20 Sep 2016)

Who?


----------



## Banjo (20 Sep 2016)

Nice of him to provide all the necessary evidence for his own conviction.


The phone use for filming has to be at least careless driving.
The dangerous passing.
The homophobic remarks,
Must be enough there for the police to be going on with.Hopefully.

drug test wouldn't be a waste of time by the look of his eyes in the twitter pic.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> The "Ronnie Pickering" award?



Well to give "Ronnie" credit, he didn't actually post it online, his protagonist did, thus dropping the Pickering in hot water. This "Cudd" character posted it himself... just as the authorities are looking at making an example of people using their phone at the wheel. 

I'm thinking of using the insult "Cudd" tomorrow whenever I see an example of suicidal stupidity. 

_"Look at that guy doing a wheelie on his Fireblade in the ASDA car park at school chucking out time, while filming it on his phone. What a Cudd." _


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2016)

What an utter plonker, let's hope that the footage is forwarded to the cops and he gets 're-educated' as to his actions with a lovely big fine and a hatful of points.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> _"The video was originally posted by Mr Cudd on Facebook on Saturday"_
> 
> Is there a legal equivalent of the Darwin award for people who choose to incriminate themselves when nobody in the police or legal system would have been any the wiser?


An Emma Way prize?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (20 Sep 2016)

Take his car away and crush it. Take his licence away and never give it back. Job done.

Sadly, I think it'll be a slap on the wrist. 'I need my vehicle and licence for my work blah blah blah hardship blah blah stress blah blah usual excuse etc.'


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2016)

ABikeCam said:


> Who?






ABikeCam said:


> Who?



RONNIE F***ING PICKERING.

C'mon I'll fight yer....


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2016)

ChrisV said:


> Most of the comments seem to be against cyclists.


Of course they are - it is the Daily Bigot after all.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Sep 2016)

Absolute moron.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2016)

This is one of the comments.

"oldambler, Halifax, United Kingdom, 2 hours ago
Yesterday my wife had to drive behind a cyclist all the way till she came to the driveway. He new she was there and rode up the middle of the road so she could not pass. So what's his excuse. Another lycra Pratt."


His excuse would probably be that he was riding in primary fearing/expecting your stupid wife was going to overtake him then cut him up, to get to her precious drive before him.

Honestly the stupid arrogance of pricks like this angers me!


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Sep 2016)

And he was filming in portrait mode. He's on the list.


----------



## ChrisV (20 Sep 2016)

How could he know where her drive was?


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2016)

ChrisV said:


> How could he know where her drive was?




It probably has a sign saying pricks live here outside the house.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Sep 2016)

Daily Mail twat in Accy cyclist's post said:


> He new she was there and rode up the middle of the road so she could not pass.


Yeah, there are cars in front of me that I can't pass all the way through central London. They're driving in the middle of the road, parked by the side of the road, clogging up the oncoming lane, creeping about like a load of fat snails in angry looking shells, so I know exactly how his missus feels.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Sep 2016)

I had a car in front of me as I went down a hill on Sunday. Damn thing wouldn't use a nearby motorway so I was held up all the way down.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> Yeah, there are cars in front of me that I can't pass all the way through central London. They're driving in the middle of the road, parked by the side of the road, clogging up the oncoming lane, creeping about like a load of fat snails in angry looking shells, so I know exactly how his missus feels.




"He new she was there and rode up the middle of the road so she could not pass."

Hey don't quote me on that bit, it looks like i wrote it!


----------



## r04DiE (20 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> "He new she was there and rode up the middle of the road so she could not pass."
> 
> Hey don't quote me on that bit, it looks like i wrote it!


Sorry. Fixed it thusly:


Daily Mail twat in Accy cyclist's post said:


> He new she was there and rode up the middle of the road so she could not pass.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> Sorry. Fixed it thusly:




That's better!!


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is one of the comments.
> 
> "oldambler, Halifax, United Kingdom, 2 hours ago
> Yesterday my wife had to drive behind a cyclist all the way till she came to the driveway. He new she was there and rode up the middle of the road so she could not pass. So what's his excuse. Another lycra Pratt."
> ...



There is a brilliant piece of work bythe Institute of Advanced Motorists - Sharing the road with cyclists



> Cyclists are advised to take a prominent position in the road well ahead of any manoeuvre to ensure
> they are in the right place at the right time. If they ride in the middle of the road it is probably not to
> obstruct your path, but to ensure that they are seen by you and by other motorists.
> Cyclists often ride at some distance from the kerb to avoid drains and potholes and to discourage motorists from
> squeezing them on narrow roads. It is not in their interest to delay motorists deliberately.



I have used this a couple of times to great effect, pointing out that they are ignorant of something that the IAM takes as standard


----------



## Banjo (21 Sep 2016)

I have been calling dangerous drivers Cudds for years.or something similar.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4476225, member: 9609"]the really sad thing is he has received a 140 likes for his comment - we're not loved [/QUOTE]

I think the tossers just green arrow any anti cycling posts they see It's the highlight of their day.


----------



## EnPassant (21 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> There is a brilliant piece of work bythe Institute of Advanced Motorists - Sharing the road with cyclists



Nice. Pity they have to be, or are aspiring to be, "advanced"

Though they might consider re-wording this part.


IAM said:


> Finally, every motorist has seen some irresponsible
> cyclists use the pavement, road and zebra
> crossings, seemingly at random. This is not only dangerous for pedestrians but unlawful, and the
> police can and do issue penalty notices for such offences. The police take a serious view of such
> ...


Which seems to suggest I should be given extra space when passed if I behave like a d1ck.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2016)

ABikeCam said:


> Take his car away and crush it. Take his licence away and never give it back. Job done.


Get HMRC to investigate how much 'cash in hand' work he does?


----------



## mjr (21 Sep 2016)

EnPassant said:


> Though they might consider re-wording this part.


Yeah, they seem to have got "cyclist" and "motorist" the wrong way round through the entire paragraph, don't they?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> ...creeping about like a load of fat snails in angry looking shells...


I love it! That's the funniest description of motorists I've read all week.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Sep 2016)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...n-road-next-to-empty-cycle-lane-a3348241.html

Found that here also....Posted just for the comments.

Are drivers just getting more and more stupid?

How many traffic violations did this moron break? 4?

Gay shorts...homphobic?

Retarded cyclists?


----------



## hatler (27 Sep 2016)

Any word on whether the Met are even considering pursuing this one yet ? If they don't, well, that would say a lot. (And would confirm many people's experience over the last few years.)


----------



## Lonestar (27 Sep 2016)

I doubt it...bad drivers keep taking the p155 and nothing happens.This person is also a bully.He shouldn't be using his horn for this.


----------



## r04DiE (28 Sep 2016)

Lonestar said:


> I doubt it...bad drivers keep taking the p155 and nothing happens.This person is also a bully.He shouldn't be using his horn for this.


I bet he's not _had the horn_ lately, else he might be content enough to realise that he should learn to share the roads, read the highway code, and stop acting like a sexless, frustrated, bullying, tiddly knobbed, ermm, knob.


----------



## Lonestar (28 Sep 2016)

I see the thick twat removed this vid from Ars3b00k...Be very careful what you post on social media.


----------

